# Where're the Sepulchrave Story Hours?



## Green Knight (Jul 1, 2003)

After a long-ass time, I FINALLY have my DSL back! Which means that I can FINALLY sit down comfortably and read those Story Hours without fear of interruption.

I've been waiting* NINE LONG MONTHS* to get my DSL back and finish those Story Hour's, so someone mind helping me out here by providing me with the links? Thanks.


----------



## Rary the Traitor (Jul 1, 2003)

The links to every Wyre thread except Rape of Morne II were posted by Sepulchrave at the end of his first post in the last thread, Soneillon.

Rape of Morne II can be found  here. 


Have fun.


----------



## Rackhir (Jul 1, 2003)

> Cheiromancer
> Community Supporter
> 
> Registered: Jan 2002
> ...




Cheiromancer has links to all of the stories (except Soneillon) in his sig. I usually just look for one of his posts.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 1, 2003)

Although I don't always include my sig.  Especially if I've posted multiple times to one post.  And I need to rename the last thread so that it is called Soneillon.  Still points to the right place, though.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 1, 2003)

*For people with sigs turned off*

For people with signatures turned off (like me), here are the sacred links:

Lady Despina's Virtue 
Lady Despina's Virtue - continued
The Heretic of Wyre
The Heretic of Wyre - Part II
The Rape of Morne
The Rape of Morne - Part II
Soneillon

You may also want to check out Sep's group's diversionary game, although there's only one post in it so far: Divertimento

Sep maintains a Rogue's Gallery thread for the character of the Wyre saga: Eadric et al.

There are also various threads soliciting house rules for the Wyre campaign; here are a couple:

Epic PrC Idea for Eadric of Deorham Urgently Required at http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50568
and 
Possible Epic PrC for an Alienist at http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51212


----------

